# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Cần mua cặp ray trượt cho em THK SR20W ạ

## manhduc2002

Em nó đây ạ, bác nào có cặp ray nào thừa để lại em với, tầm trên 40cm là ok ạ. Thank các bác.

----------


## thanhtruottbi

> Em nó đây ạ, bác nào có cặp ray nào thừa để lại em với, tầm trên 40cm là ok ạ. Thank các bác.


Chào ANh ! 
Không biết thay thế bằng hàng Đài Loan có ok không Anh ! 
0989 181 041

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em nó đây ạ, bác nào có cặp ray nào thừa để lại em với, tầm trên 40cm là ok ạ. Thank các bác.


e có 1 cặp SR20V có được k bác?dài 420 hay 430 gì đó.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

